
Show HN: Freeciv-Earth play anywhere on earth - roschdal
https://play.freeciv.org/freeciv-earth/
======
roschdal
Freeciv-web now supports choosing any map in the world using OpenStreetMap,
and playing Freeciv on that map. I implemented this feature this weekend. Feel
free to post any feedback here.

~~~
mhuffman
Well that is pretty damn impressive! Well done!

~~~
roschdal
Thanks! Do you have any ideas for other interesting things to do with OSM maps
and Freeciv? We could for example use the GeoLocation APIs in Javascript also.

By the way, the nice OSM map is provided by
[https://www.mapbox.com/](https://www.mapbox.com/)

~~~
maxerickson
The satellite/aerial imagery you show on the first page is strictly a Mapbox
product, it isn't something from OSM. So attributing OSM on that slippy is
incorrect.

Do you pull OSM data from somewhere to generate the map? I get the idea that
the map is maybe being built from the shown imagery tiles, in which case OSM
wouldn't be involved at all.

~~~
roschdal
You are correct, the map is provided by Mapbox.com. I have fixed this now.

------
tamana
This is why open protocols, if not open source, is so important for growing a
culture.

------
oaf357
I would love to see how a battle for my neighborhood would go. Please enable
geolocation.

~~~
SwellJoe
If you're in the suburbs, it seems like the barbarian spawn rate might be too
high. (And, by "barbarian", I mean "children".)

But, I agree. I've often thought how cool it would be to be able to generate
game maps (for all sorts of games) of various real places, including places
I'm familiar with. Civ is the low-hanging fruit. Not to say this isn't an
impressive feat; it's very cool.

------
bubblesorting
Looks cool, but I get a Network error, "Unable to communicate with the
civclientlauncher servlet. Error: error OK null". Do I have to install
something first?

Edit: I've never played Freeciv before

~~~
roschdal
Hi, perhaps you could try starting the game again? The error seems to indicate
a temporary network error, but it should be working correctly now.

~~~
bubblesorting
This is awesome!!! Thank you!

------
erikb
It loaded really fast on my macbook pro in FF. Thanks for that!

